# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  سوال از رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر

## Yuhan

خب من کنکور سومم میشه امسال، رشته تجربی ام ولی دیگه توان پشت کنکور موندن ندارم. مهر می خواستم مهندسی کامپیوتر آزاد ثبت نام کنم ولی پشیمون شدم. الان که بهمن داره میاد دوباره فکرم رفته سمت این رشته.
میشه از آینده شغلیش بهم بگید؟ علاقه هم دارم و چیزی هم که خیلی برام مهمه آینده کاریش در ایران و خارج از ایرانه که هردوش خوب باشه و بشه باهاش مهاجرت کرد. چیزی که خودم خیلی علاقه دارم امنیت سایبری و هوش مصنوعیه، که اگه درمورد این دوتا و آینده اش هم برام توضیح بدید ممنون میشم. در کل راهنماییم کنید که اگه واقعا بخوام تغییر رشته بدم و برم کامپیوتر ارزششو داره یا خودمو به اجبار بنشونم پای تجربی و یه بار دیگه کنکور بدم؟

----------


## _POORYA_

*سلام
آینده اون چیزایی که گفتی نیازی به تعریف و توضیح نداره
اما بنظر من اگر همین ذهنیت رو داشته باشی موفق نمیشی*

----------


## Hans_Landa

*سلام
دانشگاه یک وسیلس. تو این رشته باید خودت بخوای و بخونی و تمرین کنی و یاد بگیری. برای کار تلاش خودت مهمه تا خوندن این رشته.

واقا هم علاقه میخواد و پشتکار*

----------


## saleh120

سلام. من دانشجوی کامپیوتر هستم
اگر واقعا به هوش مصنوعی علاقه مند هستید بهترین فیلد برای مهاجرت هست. خیلی خیلی رو بورسه. برای مهاجرت کلا رشته های مهندسی راحت تر از بقیه رشته ها هستن به ویژه کامپیوتر و توی کامپیوتر هم حوزه هوش مصنوعی که خودش چندین فیلد رو در بر میگیره مثل ماشین لرنینگ، بینایی ماشین، دیپ لرنینگ و ....
البته بهتره درموردش تحقیق کنید چون هوش حوزه میان رشته ای هست و داخلش همه چی هست مثل ریاضیات، علوم شناختی، برنامه نویسی و .........
حوزه هوش بیشتر آکادمیک هست. برنامه نویسی و امنیت و شبکه توی دانشگاه _متناسب با نیاز بازار کار_ آموزش داده نمیشه. پس اگر به این زمینه ها علاقه مندید خودتون باید یاد بگیرید. برای بازارکار ایران نیاز به مدرک برای استخدام شدن به عنوان_ برنامه نویس_ وب، اندروید و .... ندارید ولی اگر قصد مهاجرت دارید مدرک لازمه چون راحت ترین روش مهاجرت تحصیلی هست و شاید خواستید برای ارشد مهاجرت کنید البته که برای هوش 100 درصد لازمه که لیسانس مرتبط داشته باشید

----------


## Kamran7

با دانشگاه رفتن فقط وقت و پولتو به باد میدی
حقیقت تلخه ولی الان کسایی که شریف و امیرکبیر هم درس میخونن به خاطر نبود کار مجبور میشن از ایران برن چه برسه به دانشگاه آزار
اگه قصدتون برنامه نویسی هست اصلا نباید منتظر باشید که در ادارا ها استخدام بشید باید خودتون شغل ایجاد کنید

----------


## Fawzi

> خب من کنکور سومم میشه امسال، رشته تجربی ام ولی دیگه توان پشت کنکور موندن ندارم. مهر می خواستم مهندسی کامپیوتر آزاد ثبت نام کنم ولی پشیمون شدم. الان که بهمن داره میاد دوباره فکرم رفته سمت این رشته.
> میشه از آینده شغلیش بهم بگید؟ علاقه هم دارم و چیزی هم که خیلی برام مهمه آینده کاریش در ایران و خارج از ایرانه که هردوش خوب باشه و بشه باهاش مهاجرت کرد. چیزی که خودم خیلی علاقه دارم امنیت سایبری و هوش مصنوعیه، که اگه درمورد این دوتا و آینده اش هم برام توضیح بدید ممنون میشم. در کل راهنماییم کنید که اگه واقعا بخوام تغییر رشته بدم و برم کامپیوتر ارزششو داره یا خودمو به اجبار بنشونم پای تجربی و یه بار دیگه کنکور بدم؟


توی حرفات انگیزه و هدف رو میبینم
قطعا موفق میشی 
حتما برو دنبال علاقت 
قید تجربی رو بزن

----------

